# MBTA police pictures



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

does anybody have any pictures of the passenger side of the new cruisers?Im trying to make a model one but dont have any,I should get off my lazy ass and go over there lol.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I got my lazy butt down there today.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Parked in a handicapped spot. Nice. :lol:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67347 said:


> Parked in a handicapped spot. Nice. :lol:


OOOOOUUUUUCCCCCHHHHH! but in the picture police are not fist fighting with each other.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Now its finally done.


----------

